# Hutschienen - Ethernetswitch



## Lazarus™ (7 September 2005)

Suche vernünftigen Ethernet-Switch 8-Port 100MBit für Hutschienenmontage und 24VDC Versorgung...

Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung ?????


----------



## SPS Markus (7 September 2005)

Hallo,
nur mal auf die schnelle gefunden:
http://germany.moxa.com/product/Industrial_Ethernet/Unmanaged_Switches/EDS_308_305.htm
Vielleicht hilfts...

Markus


[edit1]

http://www.spectra.de/produktliste....THERNET SWITCHES&GruppeDESC=Ethernet Switches

EDS-598


----------



## Kurt (8 September 2005)

Beckhoff ES2008 und 2016

http://www.beckhoff.de/german/pccards/es2008.htm

kurt


----------



## PeterEF (8 September 2005)

Hallo,

Hirschmann 
RS2-TX (unmanaged) mit 8 Ports
RS2-TX/TX (managed) 5+2 Ports

ersteres Modell ist ganz gut aber nicht billig, vor allem gibt es für jede Verbindung die Möglichkeit, diese in die Fehlerüberwachung einzubeziehen oder auch nicht.
Für Sicherheitsbedürftige gibt es auch 2 Einspeisungen der 24Volt.

Peter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2005)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit ist auch der Hutschienen-Switch Spider 8TX
von Hirschmann. Nur gute Erfahrungen, Listenpreis ca. 160 €.

http://www.hirschmann.de/Industrial-Ethernet/de/products/getprod.php?orderno=943376001&SP_ID=de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lazarus™ (9 September 2005)

Supi , Supi   

Also spontan gefällt mir das Hirschmann Teil am besten...

Dank Euch ...


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*SF Switch von Phönix*

Tach !

Wir haben die 8 Port Switche  von Phönix Contact im Einsatz, 
je nach Platzbedarf setzen wir ein von den beiden ein, mit bisher nur guten Erfahrungen.

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/pho...=2832218&parentUID=440721473&reloadFrame=true

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/pho...=2832771&parentUID=440721473&reloadFrame=true


----------

